
Nobody's Fool: Erik Naggum Quotes - raganwald
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Erik_Naggum
======
raganwald
Erik on disagreement:

"Some people are little more than herd animals, flocking together whenever the
world becomes uncomfortable for any reason, seeking the comfort of those who
agree with them, do not contradict them, and take care of their emotions. I am
not one of those people. If I had a motto, it would probably be Herd thither,
me hither."

Erik on programming languages:

"Languages shape the way we think, or don't."

Erik on programming dogma:

"Gotos aren't damnable to begin with. If you aren't smart enough to
distinguish what's bad about some gotos from all gotos, goto hell."

And Erik on the elections:

"Suppose we blasted all politicians into space. Would the SETI project find
even one of them?"

